# Some Feedback for Adrian Flux



## quattrogmbh (May 15, 2007)

Adrian Flux Could'nt come within 200 quid of my renewal price with a mainstream insurer, but then put me onto "Call Connections". The way in which these folks operated left me thinking "scam". They take all your details, then put you onto 3 different insurers by phone. These subsequent insurers have no data transfer, you have to give full details again. None of these came within 400 quid of my renewal price, despite being "Specialist" insurers. None could tell me who the underwriter of the policy was.

Unsure of the relationship that Adrian Flux has with "Call Connections" but I will not waste my time in future.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Adrian flux are a joke (IMO) they have never, ever been close on any quote they have given me...

:thumb:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Flux have never been slightly competitive for me.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

+1, thought it was just me, but for all their different "specialist" policies, they have never been competitive for me either.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Funny how things work out isn't it ?

I'm with them, the first year they beat everyone which got them my business, good service and a cracking renewel deal secured it for a second year. :thumb:


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

quattrogmbh said:


> Adrian Flux Could'nt come within 200 quid of my renewal price with a mainstream insurer, but then put me onto "Call Connections". The way in which these folks operated left me thinking "scam". They take all your details, then put you onto 3 different insurers by phone. These subsequent insurers have no data transfer, you have to give full details again. None of these came within 400 quid of my renewal price, despite being "Specialist" insurers. None could tell me who the underwriter of the policy was.
> 
> Unsure of the relationship that Adrian Flux has with "Call Connections" but I will not waste my time in future.


They offered this to me too, when they said which insurers they were i said i will ring them direct :thumb:

I presume Adrian Flux get some sort of referral fee from them.


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Been with them for around 7 years. Always match or better a quote at renewal, great service. 

Maybe something has recently changed to cause this shift in service.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Only Ever had ridiculous quotes from them and I mean ridiculous.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

I think some of this stuff around area, job etc. is ********.

They probably just have a bunch of names they all split up and take on certain ones. If you're called James, you'll get a good deal. Mike's can **** off somewhere else though.

I've never seen a firm rhyme or reason why some insurers are dead cheap for some people (in similar lifestyles/circumstances to me), yet want to charge me 2 grand. And vice versa.

Bonkers!

yes, that was a grounded in no truth rant, but I feel better! :lol:


----------



## mdswente (Sep 24, 2010)

Was with Adrian Flux for a few years and was paying a very good price. Unfortunately for them I left them FOREVER when I needed to claim and they blundered EVERYTHING.... What was a simple bump turned out to be a full year of hassle...

So much for them saying 'We'll get you back on the road whatever it takes' quote from around 2007.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2009)

Morning

If you would like anything looking into further please feel free to pm me your details.

Many thanks 
Dan


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

uruk hai said:


> Funny how things work out isn't it ?
> 
> I'm with them, the first year they beat everyone which got them my business, good service and a cracking renewel deal secured it for a second year. :thumb:


yeah its weird how they differ for people. they absolutely muller everyone else year on year for my renewal quote. think i'm in the 4th year with them now.


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> Adrian flux are a joke (IMO) they have never, ever been close on any quote they have given me...
> 
> :thumb:


+1000000000000000

i know it depends on your circumstances but they have always been about £300 dearer than everyone else


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

I dont bother with AF, when i tried to insure a 1.6 focus they quoted 3.5k and i fell off my chair laughing as the quotes i got from other companies were around the £800 mark. I tried again when I changed my car to a 3.0 litre i was quoted near the 6k mark and then was put through to a 3rd party where i had to give my details all over again and seemed very dodgy to me so i hung up as I was not comfortable with the other guys abruptness on the phone


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

They have always been crap for me too up until the last 2 years where I have insured with hic.


----------



## quattrogmbh (May 15, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Morning
> 
> If you would like anything looking into further please feel free to pm me your details.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dan, I don't need anything specific looking into. I bought my insurance elsewhere. 
I'd just suggest Adrian Flux mystery shop's some of the companies you are advocating through your referral business.


----------



## markbob917 (Aug 31, 2010)

had a quote off them for £733 how is it possible that an alternative insurer can quote £200 less???? and thats without a discount!!


----------



## P4ULT (Apr 6, 2007)

ive always had good prices been with them for around 6 years now.


----------



## ScuffsNScrapes (Apr 23, 2009)

Hmmm wierd :s i managed to bag myself 6 points few years back and im with flux as their the only company to come under £1600 (under written by aviva) rang Aviva and they offered £4000


----------

